#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Advertising >  >  Can someone explain me what is Cost per view means?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

Websites videos have a cost per view metric.
I'm confused as to what this means.


Can you guys explain me about cost per view?


Thank You!

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> Websites videos have a cost per view metric.
> I'm confused as to what this means.
> 
> 
> Can you guys explain me about cost per view?
> 
> 
> Thank You!


*Cost-Per-**Vew**, or CPV, is a method of charging for video advertisements based on the number of views or interactions an ad receives. CPV advertising opportunities provide a platform for* *ecommerce** merchants to connect with their relevant audience
*

----------


## Wondergirl

> Hello Friends,
> 
> Websites videos have a cost per view metric.
> I'm confused as to what this means.
> 
> 
> Can you guys explain me about cost per view?
> 
> 
> Thank You!


Hi Bhavya ,

*Cost -Per-View OR CPV ,is a method of charging for video advertisement based on the number of views OR interaction . 
*

----------

